# When Fireworks go terribly wrong......



## airgunr (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't think my wife has laughed so hard in quite awhile. An old buddy of mine stopped by and said he had some fireworks wouldn't we like to shoot some off in the back field by the corn. Well, he's gone home now but my wife has the incriminating photos from last night. She got these shots of us having a bit of trouble with some unintended detonations in the pile we were working with. 

Unfortunately she caught us in the act of running away..... .:lmao: 

All survied with all parts attached.:mrgreen: 






*OH HOLY MERD!*






*RUN AWAY!*


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2006)

Uh-oh!
That looks like you were lucky you had carried your friends firework stuff far out into the fields then! YOU all could still run away, fortunately, but barns or houses would not have been able to run ... Ooops.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 15, 2006)

Yea, we were way out in the field.  He brought a bunch of stuff.  The problem one was a "BASKET-CROSSETT/BROCKADE" (I think it was called).  This thing was SUPPOSED to fly up spinning in a circle.  Well, instead it went horizontal accross to the box that held all the 3 & 4 inch shells.  

He told me it was really COOL and I would love it.  I'm pretty sure I left a skid mark on my shorts when it went off into the other stuff.


----------



## mkalcevic (Aug 15, 2006)

rednecks last words: "hey y'all! watch this!!"


----------

